# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Δομημένη καλωδίωση και ασύρματο adsl

## ster331

Eίμαι  νέος στο forum και έχω μια απορία.Συγχωρήστε με εάν υπάρχει ήδη τεθεί αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι σχετικό. Στο σπίτι μου έχω φτιάξει δομημένη καλωδίωση. Το  rack βρίσκεται στο ισόγειο, όπου έχω βάλει το modem-router και έτσι έχω internet στον 2ο όροφο μέσω μπρίζας. Θέλω στον 2ο όροφο να έχω και ασύρματο internet.Tι χρειάζεται γι αυτό;

----------


## emeliss

Ένα access point στον 2ο όροφο.

----------


## AgentWolf

Διάλεξε και πάρε:
Όλα τα Access Points του e-shop.gr
Οποιοδήποτε από αυτά, θα σου κάνει την δουλειά. Από το πιο φθηνό, ως το πιο ακριβό.

----------

